# John Deere 3203 wont go into gear...



## Compactcd (Aug 22, 2017)

Howdy need help on what may be wrong... I have a John Deere 3203 when I put it in nuteral it runs.. but when I go to put it in Low or High to drive away as soon as I put it in Low or High it dies... wont stay running in low or high only nuteral... when I step on the forward or reverse pedal it dies too and doesn't help.. what could it be?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Compactcd, welcome to the forum.

That sounds like a safety switch problem. Maybe the parking brake switch is defective? It shuts my Z-Trac down every time, if I prepare to go and the brake is on. Try jumpering the switch.

Review in your mind what other safety switches shut you down.


----------



## Dale P (Dec 6, 2019)

Compactcd said:


> Howdy need help on what may be wrong... I have a John Deere 3203 when I put it in nuteral it runs.. but when I go to put it in Low or High to drive away as soon as I put it in Low or High it dies... wont stay running in low or high only nuteral... when I step on the forward or reverse pedal it dies too and doesn't help.. what could it be?


----------



## Dale P (Dec 6, 2019)

I know this an old post but I had this same issue and want to add my solution. After going through all safety switch check and no good outcome, I noticed my alternator belt was very loose, tightened it up and what ya know I now have the 13.5 volts needed to keep the fuel shutoff solenoid to working like it is supposed to. So you need 13.5 volts to activate that solenoid so Check for voltage output.


----------

